# What kind of cat



## boldomond (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrEivABZMuw

I am thinking a type of siamese, but the fur is to dark.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks like a blue point Siamese/Balinese etc. And it's a baby. I'm guessing 4-6 months old.


----------

